# Coyote Bounty Program



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/56959855-78/coyotes-deer-coyote-utah.html.csp

"People are also telling me they are seeing more [deer] twins and a better fawn crop. People are encouraged."--Sen. Ralph Okerlund, R-Monroe

:mrgreen: That's right, with fewer coyotes, the deer will have more twins. So with the combination of higher buck to doe ratios, and coyote bounty induced twinning, problem solved!:mrgreen:

"John Shivik, mammals coordinator for the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources, said that the "coyote take" in Utah - including fur trapping, removal by U.S. Department of Agriculture and incidental - remains about the same level as in past years."

But if we have a coyote "problem", you would think that these numbers would have increased? You know, seeing as how there is a coyote problem.:mrgreen:


----------



## HunterTanner (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm gonna be getting into Coyote hunting, I just need to get the money for the supplies!
Hopefully I can put a dent in the population!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

The article isn't exactly accurate. The mule deer protection act is paid for by tax payers but those happen to be tax payers that buy hunting permits with an extra $5 fee.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like a bunch of political hogwash. Typical politician making things up to make a certain portion of the population feel good. The funniest thing is that intelligent people buy into this hogwash.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So from what it seems not many mor coyotes were killed because of the program. So let's use the $5 off each big game tag to go towards habitat or other things. I guess people who hunt coyotes will and those who don't won't . Anyway the $5 fee on the permits isn't going to go anywhere so it might as well go to something good.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Another reason that fewer coyotes were killed is that more "YOTE HUNTERS" headed for the hills expecting to make money off the bounty. I know at least a 2 dozen guys that decided to take up coyote hunting because it would be easy money. They bought a bunch of gear and went storming the hills like they knew what they were doing. They just educated a bunch of dogs by being idiots.

I'm by no means a good coyote hunter. I've been at it for a few years and have had my share of success and i'm getting better. But this program threw a bunch of googans into the hills and made it harder for the rest of us.

I also agree with the process being too complicated and I do not want to tell anyone where i hunt. Unless you are willing to trade that spot that you found the 7x7 380+ inch bull. FAT CHANCE


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Exactly as I predicted: More people hunting coyotes (especially those who don't understand how smart these dogs can be) doesn't mean more coyotes will be killed. I'm actually surprised that about the same amount was killed as the previous year. I expected it to be less with all the people educating them and stirring them up. It probably was less coyotes killed in Utah as I know some people went into Wyoming and Nevada and brought some dogs back for the bounty money.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I never turned in my coyotes. Too complicated and I don't like touching those stinky flea bitn things.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I turned in one just to see how it worked.....after that, I just left em.---------SS


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I turned in 27. I found it to be a pretty simple process, especially for $50.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Ralph Okerlund has a deep respect for SFW, so I would be surprised that he would see any different conclusion. 

I must admit though, I'm glad to see the $50 bounty.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you really want to see an increase in deer numbers thin out 50% of the cougars.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you really want to see an increase in deer numbers thin out 50% of the cougars.


That will never happen.

A friend of mine from Nebraska was telling me that 90% of the coyotes over there have mange and that in the last couple of years it has thinned out their population pretty effectively, so much so that the deer fawn population has increased quite a bit. He suggested that we import some Nebraska coyotes to take care of the problems.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

:roll: -O\\__- I keep hitting him, but I just get the same result, huh?


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

Please help me to understand the best process for collecting the required parts to get the bounty. What is the best way to get the ears? I have read the best way to collect the jaw in another post here but I have yet to see anything about the ears after searching quite a bit.

Thanks for any reply.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Joshuabud said:


> Please help me to understand the best process for collecting the required parts to get the bounty. What is the best way to get the ears? I have read the best way to collect the jaw in another post here but I have yet to see anything about the ears after searching quite a bit.
> 
> Thanks for any reply.


Just cut the top of its head off like you're scalping the thing. Not complicated...Just get both ears off however you want, knife, scissors, saw, whatever. But make sure the 2 ears are attached to eachother.


----------



## Joshuabud (Dec 30, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> Just cut the top of its head off like you're scalping the thing. Not complicated...Just get both ears off however you want, knife, scissors, saw, whatever. But make sure the 2 ears are attached to each other.


I've never scalped anything before. But I get what you're saying. Thanks I just wasn't entirely sure of the best way to handle that part of the process.


----------

